
Why aren’t we using SSH for everything? - cyberviewer
https://medium.com/swlh/ssh-how-does-it-even-9e43586e4ffc#.mffr9l252
======
drzaiusapelord
I have a hammer, why isn't everything nails?

------
dozzie
Oh boy, not again this nonsense.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11516582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11516582)

